# Buying meat in bulk in sydney



## Robbo2234 (13/6/15)

Hi all. 

I am looking at a place to buy bulk meat in Sydney to fill my chest freezer can any one recommend a place? I would prefer to buy the whole cuts ie 3 or 4 whole porterhouses rather than the side as I think there will be a lot of waste 

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/15)

A Butcher would be a good place to start.


----------



## barls (13/6/15)

meat emporium.
they have the best selection I've seen in a long time and very reasonable prices.


----------



## Matt Browne (13/6/15)

Devitts meats in Narrabeen ..... Best wholesale butcher. Exceptional bulk prices, fantastic quality!!


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/15)

Matt Browne said:


> Devitts meats in Narrabeen ..... Best wholesale butcher. Exceptional bulk prices, fantastic quality!!


SWMBOs rellies at Beacon Hill go there and highly recommend. 
I once bought a whole blade to cube up for a dinner party where my boeuf bourguignon was the star and was well pleased.


----------



## Robbo2234 (13/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A Butcher would be a good place to start.


Post of the century! 
I have been asking at the post office! lol 
I have tried a few Butchers and there not interested unless we buy a quarter of a side


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/15)

Robbo2234 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am looking at a place to buy bulk meat in Sydney to fill my chest freezer can any one recommend a place? I would prefer to buy the whole cuts ie 3 or 4 whole porterhouses rather than the side as I think there will be a lot of waste
> 
> Thanks


No wastage at all. Think sausages and mince. If you just going to go prime cuts only then you will pay for the privilege. Go 1/2 a beast and you will save all round

Any one who does home/farm kills will tell you there is nothing wasted.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/15)

Robbo2234 said:


> I have tried a few Butchers and there not interested unless we buy a quarter of a side


Thats because if everyone came in and just wanted the prime cuts they would be left with a whole lot of secondary cuts.


----------



## lael (14/6/15)

Whereabouts in Sydney are you? If you are west: 
The wholesalers at Sth Strathfield (Madeline St) will deal with you if you are buying >10kg or so. You'll need to go early. 

I've also used Pendle Hill Meat Market. I've heard good things about a place out at Emu Plains?


----------



## Maheel (14/6/15)

i'm an ex butcher... (one could say i still am)

for pork and chicken your Asian butchers are often the cheapest anywhere in Australia
Pork fillets (eye) are often the best value i reckon (near zero waste)

Beef i reckon whole rib fillets are often the go, one of the least waste cuts IMO
I like a porterhouse (as a tbone with the fillet) but as a steak they can dry out if you don't like rare-medium
Rump is nice but quality ones carry a lot of wasted fat... (and my wife does not like it)

whatever you buy try to get nice *white *fat and "firm" meat.
if you pick up a Rib or Porter and it's all floppy and YELLOW looking fat toss it back your wasting your time and money

if i can i buy BUTT eye fillets this is the fat end of the eye fillet without the tails

try to find a wholesaler (who deals in pallets of carton meat) who also has some sort of shopfront you can buy direct from in smaller but whole cuts.
many do it as a bit of a cash sideline sort of thing but you will have to get out of the inner city area normally
local here abouts even some IGA's do good meat at bargain prices at the right times (random).
I keep my eye out at a places few and bulk buy if the right meat appears


Here in Brisbane i go to Manton Street Meat & Smallgoods in Morningside he is a wholesaler with a shopfront.


----------

